# table saw extension table



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

I plan to make a table saw extension router table. What are the advantages and disadvantages of using a stand-alone router fence vs using the table saw fence or an attatchment to the table saw fence?


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

jaydubya said:


> I plan to make a table saw extension router table. What are the advantages and disadvantages of using a stand-alone router fence vs using the table saw fence or an attachment to the table saw fence?


Hey Jay,
I would say the advantages of two separate tools is set-up. You can leave both fences right where you want them, especially the router, not to mention the depth of the router bit.
Where as if you have one tool for both operations you greatly reduce the foot print, which is a smart option for a limited space, but the price is potentially removing the router set-up each time you need to use the table saw. For instance you may need to run sheet goods through, and then go back to the router table, now you need to set up the fence and the depth again.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

jaydubya said:


> I plan to make a table saw extension router table. What are the advantages and disadvantages of using a stand-alone router fence vs using the table saw fence or an attatchment to the table saw fence?


It depends on the fence, I suppose. For any "buried-bit" operations, an auxiliary fence attachment would be required, of course. T-square-style TS fences generally have a free-floating back end, which could lead to some inconsistencies of cut. But, you could always devise a means of clamping it. Since "square" doesn't matter to the router side, that's not an issue. If the TS fence has a micro-adjustment feature, that could be an advantage. 

I do think, however, that due consideration to the "take-down" side of the equation, along with size and weight of the router, are appropriate. That's why I opted for a standalone router table, even though I have a small, crowded shop.


----------



## mikeddd (Sep 25, 2010)

As others have already said the big advantage of having a separate router fence is you can leave both machines setup at the same time. If your extension is large enough that the two fences won't interfere with each other I wouldn't even think of using the table saw fence. I built a fence out of some scrap 3/4" MDF.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I think the winning arguement is the set up time. Let's face it, we all want to spend our time working on projects and as little as possible doing set ups. I would suggest building a router table that will slide under your saw for storage instead. This way you can pull it out when you need it and you save floor space which to most of us is priceless.


----------



## the_nite_owl (Oct 19, 2009)

Jack, consider if the router wing extension is going to be beneficial extending your table saw table size. I did this with mine and really like the extended table.
The router lowers below table level very easily so that is not a concern with it being in the way most of the time.

I have not yet made a fence for my router extension as I have a router table as well but figured I would probably make one that saddles over my TS fence. I have a good Biesemeyer fence and do not worry about it being inaccurate though you will want to consider this based on your own equipment. It would not be hard to make a removable fence that clamps onto the extension easily when needed and removed when not in use since that is how most router table fences work anyway.


----------



## stevierout (Jan 23, 2011)

mikeddd said:


> As others have already said the big advantage of having a separate router fence is you can leave both machines setup at the same time. If your extension is large enough that the two fences won't interfere with each other I wouldn't even think of using the table saw fence. I built a fence out of some scrap 3/4" MDF.


Mike,
Your setup looks great! Could you explain how you created the t-slots in the table, and where you cot the hardware? ALso, any advice on the insert?
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## mikeddd (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks Steve:
To install the T-track I use a plunge router with a 3/4" straight bit and a guide bushing with a simple jig, if you want I could post a picture of the jig I use, when I get back to the shop tomorrow. As for the router plate mine is Jessem master plate, I think. One thing I would suggest is whichever brand of insert you decide to go with get one that is made out of aluminum, I've had the phenolic inserts in the past and they will sag after time with the weight of the router. Here is a link to where I got the hardware.
Veritas® T-Slot Tracks (1/4-20 Thread) - Lee Valley Tools 
1/4-20 Jig & Fixture Parts - Lee Valley Tools - Woodworking Tools, Gardening Tools, Hardware Supplies

Rockler and other places also carry tis hardware.


----------



## 30coupe (Dec 31, 2010)

jaydubya said:


> I plan to make a table saw extension router table. What are the advantages and disadvantages of using a stand-alone router fence vs using the table saw fence or an attatchment to the table saw fence?


There are pluses and minuses to both. I plan to use a fence attached to my TS fence (see pictures). I'm not done with it yet, but it is close enough for you to get the idea. 

There will be a removable face T-slotted to the front of this with a center section that can be changed out depending on bit profile. Now that I look at it, I think I'll probably need to open up the center hole on this part before I build the box for the vacuum attachment. As I said, it's not done yet. The TS fence is still usable even with this attached, but if necessary, all I need to do is loosen two wing nuts and this fence can be removed. If it starts to be a PITA, I'll probably put tee-tracks in my RT and separate the fences since there is really no way to clamp the fence when my RT is attached to the TS. I like that I can easily move the fence out of the way for free hand work. 

I can also switch it to the other side of the TS fence and move the fence to the front of the router table if I am routing a profile on a long board, say a table leaf. That way the entire table saw is supporting the board. I'll have to use the start/stop switch with my right hand/knee when I do that, but no big deal. That is another reason why I am mounting the start stop switch (when it arrives) on the left side of the router table. 

This is just another option for you to look at. A lot depends on your table saw fence. Mine locks both front and back. Some only lock to the front, in which case they would be poor candidates for this type of setup.


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

Here's my table saw router set up (obviously I use the router on the inside not outside like most others...I push the wood through in the same direction as with the saw. I have found no problems with using it this way)....:


----------



## stevierout (Jan 23, 2011)

Michael
Is that a shop made Plexiglas table insert? Any regrets?
Steve


----------



## stevierout (Jan 23, 2011)

*Setups are fun!*



Mike said:


> I think the winning arguement is the set up time. Let's face it, we all want to spend our time working on projects and as little as possible doing set ups.


Mike,
Maybe not "all" of us... as a hobbyist one of my great pleasures is making jigs and setups, and I have to admit that I'll often spend more of my (own sweet!) time on them than it's "worth." Getting a project done of course is imperative, and the payback in terms of pride and admiration is one of the prime motives, but I still feel a little sad when a project is done, and I have to retire the lovely contraptions I made along the way.
Steve


----------



## Ole_Wood (Feb 6, 2011)

*Nice Fence*



mikeddd said:


> I built a fence out of some scrap 3/4" MDF.


A very good use of scrap MDF. Nice job!


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

stevierout said:


> Michael
> Is that a shop made Plexiglas table insert? Any regrets?
> Steve


that is 1/4" plexi, as you can see the router just barley fits in the cutout so there is little to no flex in the base. It has been in use for at least 6 or 7 years with no issues. I did find through tiral and error that having the router base just a tad higher than the table works best. I also made several different sized inserts but have found that the one shown works for 99% of my jobs.


----------



## 1100stx (Jan 13, 2010)

30coupe,
Do you have any photos of the installation of the router top to your saw? Looks like a TS3660. I have one and have been thinking it would be nice to install a router top on my saw.
Steve


----------



## 30coupe (Dec 31, 2010)

1100stx said:


> 30coupe,
> Do you have any photos of the installation of the router top to your saw? Looks like a TS3660. I have one and have been thinking it would be nice to install a router top on my saw.
> Steve


Steve,

Here is a thread I started of it a while back. I've been kind of busy with other things and haven't posted any pics in a while. I'm about 80 percent done with it now, so I need to take and post some more: http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/25979-router-table-build-underway-w-pics.html

These will give you the general idea. Mine will work either as a stand alone or attached to the saw. Attaching it to the saw keeps the footprint to the minimum in my small shop. It also allows me to use the entire saw table when I'm routing the ends of long boards. I've used it quite a bit even as the build is in progress. It has kind of evolved and changed throughout the process, but I'm pretty happy with it so far. I have the fence pretty much done now, so I really need to get some pics posted. Maybe tomorrow I'll get some time to do that.

Russ


----------



## mikeddd (Sep 25, 2010)

Ole_Wood said:


> A very good use of scrap MDF. Nice job!


Thanks Jim, the size of the scraps determined the size of the fence.


----------

